
Ask HN: Why isn't Tumblr using HTTPS by default - tumblrssh
It&#x27;s 2018 and a lot of Tumblr blogs are still HTTP-only. Does anyone have any insight information on why that&#x27;s so?<p>I found this article from 2014 and it&#x27;s puzzling that HTTPS by default isn&#x27;t still the case. Are they facing any technical difficulties enabling it? Is it even in the radar?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cnet.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;tumblr-activates-ssl-but-with-a-catch&#x2F;
======
dajohnson89
I've wondered this same thing. Also, 4chan doesnt use HTTPS either.

